# Poodle fashion for fall



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I took Nina and Sookie to the vet for shots/ titres which is connected to Petsmart. We of course had to try on all the Halloween costumes. We had everyone giggling and smiling. With the look on their faces I was almost crying I laughed so hard. Sookie thought this was all great and knew it made her extra special. Nina is a good sport too. 

There are also some post grooming pictures of the beauty queens. Bath and brush only for Sookie and a fresh HCC for Nina. Enjoy!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Aww they look lovely! So clean and lovely black points! The HCC just looks so elegant, Can't imagine Panda pulling it off though 

I wish we had shops that sold costumes over here! That is an amazing selection.


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

What sweeties to try on those costumes and model them for everyone - and what beauties!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

They put on a better show than Lady Ga-ga, and I know everyone was ga-ga over them!! How beautiful they are, inside and out. Such happy, good-natured dispositions and good looks to match. They're quite a stunning pair! Wow, Nina looks smokin' hot in her HCC!:wink:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is so much fun. They just love the attention too! I love all of the costumes. We did that last year with our gang, so we know the fuss it causes. 

They look lovely in their grooms. You did a beautiful job on the HCC._


----------

